# Recommend An Inexpensive Chinese Or Russian?



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi all, sorry I don't post so much any more. So....my daughter has been wearing my Vostok 1943 and my Alpha Seamaster homage and in both instances one or more numerals have come loose from the face. Two questions - one, is it worth getting them repaired or do you all reckon that's uneconomic ? Second question - what would you recommend as an inexpensive replacement? She likes unusual, larger-sized automatic watches but funds are very tight hence an interest in Russian or Chinese. All advice gratefully received.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Just my opinion but I would say that unless you can fix them yourself, no, it's not worth the repair. Or at least not on the Alpha, the Vostok is another matter as I believe it's a better watch worth keeping.

As to cheap Chinese or Russian, I would go with Russian. Take a look at Meranon and the obvious Amphibias (automatic, bomb-proof, etc) or, maybe the Megapolis (Megapolice as they now seem to call it) range, lot's of unusual designs there.

At this price point, I think Russian is the way to go. Alpha has some really nice ones but I have this feeling they won't last as much as the Vostoks. Or at least we know that Vostok is a tried and true watch that will keep on running for decades even if you fill it up with sand


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

In opposite, I'd recommend a 'Parnis' from a trusted seller, especially if the watch has to be large-sized automatic.

Another option is 'made by Seagull' for Conrad, the quality is at very high level, but there are not so many models.



Kutusov said:


> Just my opinion but I would say that unless you can fix them yourself, no, it's not worth the repair. Or at least not on the Alpha, the Vostok is another matter as I believe it's a better watch worth keeping.
> 
> As to cheap Chinese or Russian, I would go with Russian. Take a look at Meranon and the obvious Amphibias (automatic, bomb-proof, etc) or, maybe the Megapolis (Megapolice as they now seem to call it) range, lot's of unusual designs there.
> 
> At this price point, I think Russian is the way to go. Alpha has some really nice ones but I have this feeling they won't last as much as the Vostoks. Or at least we know that Vostok is a tried and true watch that will keep on running for decades even if you fill it up with sand


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

you can get really cheap good looking mechanicals on the bay, look for jaragar, goer or k&s, ive got 12 of them all for under 20quid


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

What about the Rotary Roy has for sale? Or big, quartz watches for peanuts on Amazon uk? Stuff like Diesel, ****, Accurist... lots of cheap watches that look nice and will last for a long time.

Edit... it's a brand, that ****, not a curse word but close. Let me try again FC UK: French Connection UK


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone, all v helpful. BTW, I meant Planet Ocean, not Seamaster, just a senior moment : )


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks to Chris PH for recommending Jaragar. I'd never heard of them, so I checked on The Bay and made an impulse purchase. Â£21.00 inc postage for a watch which has the look of something costing considerably more. Pics to follow when not on my phone!


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Duplicated


----------



## Cheeseboy24 (May 4, 2013)

Have been looking on the bay recently for a vintage Russian, think that they look great and offer exceptional value. Just so many to chose from though....


----------

